

Ask HN: Sales compensation for SaaS products - davismwfl

For those of you that have a SaaS business and have sales staff (1 or more), what is the compensation method you are using for them?  If you are using commission, how are you basing the commission, on 12 month revenue per signup or ???
======
mtmail
There was a recent submission about SaaS and sales compensation. It might be a
too complex and talks about whole teams of sales people but it's well
researched. [https://bvp.app.box.com/30-QA-for-SaaS-Revenue-
Leaders](https://bvp.app.box.com/30-QA-for-SaaS-Revenue-Leaders)

~~~
davismwfl
Really, thank you again for this link. I am still going over it more, but it
is very detailed and appears well researched, which I would expect given the
group behind it.

------
davismwfl
As shaynbaron pointed out and it is a good point, generally we are SMB focused
and not looking at the Enterprise sales cycle. Enterprise sales in general
drastically increases the sales cycle and complexity which I am not actively
focused on right now.

------
shaynbaron
Great question! Can I suggest an edit? You could ask if they help SmB or
enterprise.

~~~
davismwfl
Always open to suggestions, thanks.

